# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2019)

*Spring, summer, fall, or winter, When is your normal Woodworking Season? In other words, What part of the year are you the most productive in your woodwork shop?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guy with the WB Decal too....


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2019)

I have one busy season, January 1- December 31

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2019)

Winter seems to be the time for me that I'm in the shop most. Summer is for outdoor activities. Cold outdoor winter temps get me doing things indoors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2019)

Year around. I do curtail activities in my garage on the coldest days of Winter and the hottest days of Summer, however. Working on plans for a climate controlled shop, but have to wait to see if it becomes a reality. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2019)

Used to be winter- now heat of summer. shop is cool and I do not do as well in heat as I used to. Now winter I just cut big pieces into little pieces and stuff in boxes.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't like the term work. Reminds me of a bad time of my life. I do like to hang out in my shop and mess around with my toys, but don't consider it work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

I go out there year round. I do prefer the summer but can't be away from the Shop so I wrap up in flannel and brave the winter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 2, 2019)

I get to the shop when I can but Fall and Winter seem to be the times when I'm there most. Too much gardening and yard work in Spring and Summer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Well, now that I have AC in the shop--all seasons.(gotta love my wife--how can you stand the heat in here?)
Before that, mostly when it got cooler/cold, already had heaters.
Now like @rocky1 , it’s whenever I can get there, since swmbo retired——LOTS of must do’s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Jun 2, 2019)

With my job on the ranch, wintertime is the most time that I have to play in the woodshop. Basically if nothing is needing fixed, welded, serviced or assembled for the ranch, then all I have to do is keep the cows in good shape and do what I want the rest of the day.
As for bringing in burls and getting them cut up, it's whenever I get the time and desire to do it. I have folks lined up wanting lumber and fencing, I have burls sitting in the basement and barn, just begging me to cut them up, but this time of year I don't have the hours in a day to get it done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Whenever I can get there. 

-- Summer - sucks mowing yard, mowing sister-in-law's yard, mowing neighbor's property. Wind up mowing about 15 - 20 acres, most of it weekly. If it rains, I'm too busy mowing, or working on the mower, or the tractor, or something. If it doesn't rain it's typically to damn hot in the shop. If you open the shop at night to cool it off, it fills up with bugs. Thus the only time I get shop time is while it rains, and then living way out here in the sticks on the Flash and Flicker Power Company, I usually get about half turned into a project and the power goes out. 

-- Fall/Winter - is heavily dedicated to hunting. Having your deer stand a minute's walk out your back door can be a disadvantage if you're an addict. And, while I'm really not an addict, I've found that catching big fish and shooting big bucks is commonly more a matter of being in the right place at the right time, than anything, and being there often increases your chance of finding that magic moment exponentially. 

-- Spring - typically too busy to do anything in the shop. Chasing bees, mowing grass, running non-stop... if I do find a free moment I typically just want to sit down and relax for a minute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Whenever I can get there.
> 
> -- Summer - sucks mowing yard, mowing sister-in-law's yard, mowing neighbor's property. Wind up mowing about 15 - 20 acres, most of it weekly. If it rains, I'm too busy mowing, or working on the mower, or the tractor, or something. If it doesn't rain it's typically to damn hot in the shop. If you open the shop at night to cool it off, it fills up with bugs. Thus the only time I get shop time is while it rains, and then living way out here in the sticks on the Flash and Flicker Power Company, I usually get about half turned into a project and the power goes out.
> 
> ...


Is there another season on your calendar? Sounds like the time clock does not permit woodworking. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 2, 2019)

Winter I'm likely most productive, shoving wood in the stove to heat the house as it is in the "wood shop".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 2, 2019)

Season doesn’t matter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 3, 2019)

CWS said:


> I don't like the term work. Reminds me of a bad time of my life. I do like to hang out in my shop and mess around with my toys, but don't consider it work.


That's pretty much me too. I don't even have a shop these days, it's more a corner in the basement where I have my lathes, drill press, grinder, scroll saw & chop saw stuffed in there. But, I do have a nice padded floor mat, decent lighting, and it's somewhat climate controlled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 3, 2019)

As this is my first year turning it has been spring and summer,we’ll see how winter goes. I hear my garage with a wood stove,and that’s snowmobile season anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm in my shop year round, but seems like summertime I come up with these ideas for great Christmas gifts and then it's Fall and I gotta get it done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 5, 2019)

In Mississippi we have all 7 seasons in one week

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 5, 2019)

Here w e have three seasons, Hot, Hot Hot and Rainy, and Hot Hot Hot. So I pretty much go all year around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> In Mississippi we have all 7 seasons in one week


All 7? Which ones?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> All 7? Which ones?


Those

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

